# Do your Fluval canister filters leak every time you open them?



## Sarpijk (10 Jan 2022)

Hi, I was wondering if I am the only one having this problem. I have been using Fluval filters for many years, never used any other brand of external filter.

The last one I bought is a Fluval 206 and has been the worst. The rubber gasket has to be renewed every time you open it. I gave up at some point and went to a gasket shop and they suggested I buy one size thicker. This did the trick but still if I close it and it doesn't sit well it leaks from the sides. 

I was actually thinking of getting myself a big Aquaclear HOB and get rid of the canister.

I like Fluvals because when you get them running they are silent and provide good flow. Previously I had a Fluval 204 and I still own a Fluval 105 both working without any problems for many years which makes me think the 06 series are problematic in design.

Sorry for the rant , just spent 2 hours servicing the filter. I decided to get rid of the old siporax and keep just the sponges. So far the water is crystal clear which is impressive.


----------



## Hufsa (10 Jan 2022)

I think you may be in an abusive relationship with your Fluval filter


----------



## Sarpijk (10 Jan 2022)

You may be right!

Three years ago I had the Fluval 204 leak because of a crack and it drained my tank. This is when I started using the 206 manly because it seemed a big waste not to use a relatively new filter.

I was actually ready to get an Oase 805? which was on sale on Black Friday but then I read that these could also be problematic for some and decided against it. 

Lately I was influenced by some threads on filtration and this is why I decided to get rid of all the old biological material.
On my 30 litre cube I really enjoy the simplicity of an Aquaclear HOB and I also feel they are safer than a canister.


----------



## erwin123 (10 Jan 2022)

I am using 307 and 407 without any issues. I 'upgraded' from Eheims last year and I feel that the Fluvals were much better than the Eheim Classic and Ecco Pro that they replaced.


----------



## Muso1981 (11 Jan 2022)

Something I noticed with my 407 is that those clips on the side don't really apply any significant pressure so I quiet literally put all my body weight on it when I close the lid to ensure the seal is as good as it can be.  Is it leaking when it's running? What do you mean by renewed? Are you replacing it or just re-setting?


----------



## PARAGUAY (11 Jan 2022)

By gasket ?the o ring made for the filter should be ok. Try putting food grade silicon grease around the o ring. Put filter in a washing up bowl to test for leaks


----------



## Sarpijk (11 Jan 2022)

Thanks for the replies. The problem is with the o- ring. It needs to be replaced if you open the filter more than once. This is my experience. Right now and for the last 4 years it has been running with an o- ring that is one hair thicker than the original. Still if I open it for cleaning it is full of air and till all the trapped air escapes it leaks on the side.

As mentioned I didn't have the same problem with series 04 or 05. Series 07 seems ok too.


----------



## PremierFantasy88 (11 Jan 2022)

I had issues with the o-ring and slight leaking on my 206 but moved up to a 306 after that and never had issues

Having said that I was a lot more on top maintenance wise with the 306 and more aware of debris sometimes getting caught up in/around the o-ring so the issues I had before may have been of my own making


----------



## John q (11 Jan 2022)

Sarpijk said:


> Series 07 seems ok too.


Can't comment on the 06 range but never (famous last words) had issues with 07 leaks. I open these filters fortnightly and don't always re grease the o ring, when I do I use this product FloPlast Silicone Spray 40ml that was mentioned by @ian_m  in another thread.


----------



## mort (11 Jan 2022)

This was a common problem with the 5 series. The ones that I saw seemed to develop a slightly deformed base (top edge of the base unit) after time and the o ring never sat tight enough to cope with this. I had it happen to both of mine but they were ten years or so old. It started off by leaking only when the power was off and got progressively worse. The advice at the time was to use a little silicon grease.


----------



## PremierFantasy88 (11 Jan 2022)

I also had issues with leaking around the stop valve... again only with the 206 so I think I was just unlucky with that unit as the 306 I had for years without any issues

Most people I know swear by Eheims but I haven't used them myself yet


----------



## Gold Fish (1 Nov 2022)

Muso1981 said:


> Something I noticed with my 407 is that those clips on the side don't really apply any significant pressure so I quiet literally put all my body weight on it when I close the lid to ensure the seal is as good as it can be.  Is it leaking when it's running? What do you mean by renewed? Are you replacing it or just re-setting?


Those clips on the side don't need to apply pressure.  That is because that is not a compresion gasket. It is working the same way as the o rings on the hose connector. They just need to keep it closed when the pressure from inside, will try to open it. 
Using thicker gasket and silicone grease is the correct approach.


----------

